# SIP Ginger



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

She jumped out of our tank, and we didn't find her in time to save her. :-(


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

): I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, Fenghuang. I'm a little bummed about it, because we'd only had her for a couple of weeks, and this was her first week of being in with the sorority. All I can think is that she freaked about one of the other girls and jumped.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

*hugs*

Don't beat yourself up, you provided her with a lovely home for the last few weeks. You couldn't have expected this.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I guess this evening, the other half is going to be making a back cover out of our canvas stockpile to prevent any future losses.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss 

The lid shouldn't be absorbent (like cloth or canvas), but you can use something as simple as saran wrap.


----------

